# New teaser



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

Going to try a new dredge this season. Mud flap dredge.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

That thing us gonna raise some hell I'm sure. You may have to put weight on one arm to control it in case it wants to spin


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

We used one in Cosat Rica a few weeks ago. They just put a standard trolling led in front to keep it down. It looked good.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Did you make that yourself? Looks like it will draw attention, for sure.


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

We bought the dredge arms and mud flap fish and put it together.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Thats cool Myles, with the bottom of the boat and that thing you have your own super school of fish!


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

Captain Mickey O'Reilly said:


> Thats cool Myles, with the bottom of the boat and that thing you have your own super school of fish!


Hope it works


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Captain Mickey O'Reilly said:


> Thats cool Myles, with the bottom of the boat and that thing you have your own super school of fish!


Collie you guys are gonna have to drag a shrimp net just to catch all the broken bills from fish walking the hull...


----------

